# My custom bed bike build



## DonChristie

I have never made a custom bike before, but here I am headed down that path! I was thinking I wanted a tall bike to goof around on. You know, where one attached a bike frame atop another and sits up high? So while doing research, I stumbled across this pic! I knew then my tall bike design had changed!


----------



## jimbo53

Looks like it’s gonna be a real sleeper!


----------



## DonChristie

Amazed and fascinated by the Bed Bike, I now focused on it. Based on a thread here I was able to figure out who the original builder was and 2 of them were made. Joseph Steinlauf was a bicycle pioneer of sorts back in the 30s. His old bed broke one day while in it and thats when the idea was hatched! He had 3 brothers and tons of family in the Chicago area. At first, I thought of tracking down surviving family members via facebook/linkedin to see if this bike was still around. No luck. Thats when I decided that in order to have a Bed Bike, I need to build it!


----------



## DonChristie

So now I was on the hunt for a similar style headboard to use as a frame. Low and behold, a headboard and matching footboard show up on craigslist for $20! Mine! Unbelievable how heavy these pieces are. Im guessing 65 lbs and 40 lbs! The footboard was the smaller of the Two so thats the start. I can scab parts off of the other for fabrication.


----------



## DonChristie

With a few extra girls frames and parts, I am now Redneck Engineering the project!


----------



## fordmike65

DonChristie said:


> With a few extra girls frames and parts, I am now Redneck Engineering the project!
> 
> View attachment 1068320
> 
> View attachment 1068321
> 
> View attachment 1068322



You're chopping up that ladies Huffman???


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Chop it up brother, this is high art being made before our eyes!!!!!  Moar pleeezzzee


----------



## DonChristie

fordmike65 said:


> You're chopping up that ladies Huffman???



Chopped! Ha!


----------



## DonChristie

So after after a few days of thinking and a handfull of hours chopping, heres the bottom end taking shape! (Disclaimer: I have no idea what I am doing so if someone sees or thinks of something, speak up)! The horizontal grey pipe will be replaced with a similar piece from the headboard.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

This is one bed you might not want to “wake and bake”. LOL


----------



## DonChristie

OldSkipTooth said:


> This is one bed you might not want to “wake and bake”. LOL



How about Bake and Fab? Lol


----------



## DonChristie

I just finished cutting the Horizontal crank support from the headboard. Solid steel 5/8 posts! I like the way it will match the top half.


----------



## Jeff Rowse

Pure Genius !!!!!!

        This is cool to see, thanks for posting.


----------



## DonChristie

Jeff Rowse said:


> Pure Genius !!!!!!.




I don’t know about all that! Just having fun!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Don you’ve been away from the So. Cal sun too long


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## DonChristie

Tonite I had some time to work and think about the bed bike build! I cut a hole for the top headtube and thought, what the hell am I doing? I mean, this is kind of a crazy build! Nonetheless, I paid no attention to common sense! Heres the hole for the top headset and it I laid it out to get a feel for the general design. Im thinking to use the curved bars of the Huffman as vertical supports to match the curve in the frame. Im also thinking a planetary type sprocket in the back bottom bracket frame half rolling on the chain.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Now you’ve got me thinking!


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Reproduction beds are made with lightweight tubing. A finished bedbike might weigh around 45Lbs., complex.


----------



## DonChristie

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Reproduction beds are made with lightweight tubing. A finished bedbike might weigh around 45Lbs., complex.



I thought about that. It would be difficult to weld lightweight tubing plus lacking that vintage look! This frame is bound to weigh 60 lbs! Ha!


----------



## Nashman

Very cool. All vintage materials too. Look forward to seeing it progress and the finished project!!


----------



## Wheeler

This'appeard a fun feat of engineering to watch!
I'm already looking forward to the ride video Don!

 I believe two wheels and a set brakes are definitely better than three! That's been my experience.

Here's HOW I KNOW!

As a brave (=stupid) 11 year old Stunt Boy I rolled a 3 wheeled 'Racing Bed' that I 'borrowed' from my neighbors front yard.( Raced by university medical students ironically. You'll see.)
 It was a typical old hospital bed, tubular  metal head board, foot board, side rails
 Add 3 tall skinny 10 speed wheels and steering via using the bars to fork of said 10 speed up front.
Oh, and did I mention NO BRAKES!  ZERO!

The machine looked like it could be so much fun to push around a bit, so off my pals and I rolled, each taking turns driving.

 Jump ahead 15 minutes to the really fun part....

As dusk set in and curfew neared, I set off on one last ride..

...Whizzing right past my trusted spotters on their way towards the street below to fulfill their duties as safety men at the street end of the  newly paved downhill
laneway, I sreamred fearlessly..something about Evel Kneivel....
(It was 1976 after all)

So, I figured I would simply have to do a fishtail when I got to the road at the end of  lane to slow her down and cruise to rest on the gentle upward slope of the rapidly approaching street.(a wise last second solution you'd think, right?)
The plan did not come off quite as I had envisioned.

My vision in reality included Alot of Sparks and Upside Down Stuff as the bed tumbled over and over with 'The Pilot' aboard for the whole experience.

 After I came to from my short nap on the street and somehow got home for some First Aid and then Mom arrived  from work shortly after and took me right back to the hospital where she had just finished a long shift herself.(is that more irony or what?)

 The Silver Lining of this true tale is that all the girls at school wanted to sign and draw on my casts! AND...
The super cute, guilt ridden, bikini clad nursing student next door let me hang out  poolside with her for the rest of summer!!!!

* Okay, I'll just be quiet now and pay full attention and envy ingenuity and craftsmanship.


----------



## Nashman

Wheeler said:


> This'appeard a fun feat of engineering to watch!
> I'm already looking forward to the ride video Don!
> 
> I believe two wheels and a set brakes are definitely better than three! That's been my experience.
> 
> Here's HOW I KNOW!
> 
> As a brave (=stupid) 11 year old Stunt Boy I rolled a 3 wheeled 'Racing Bed' that I 'borrowed' from my neighbors front yard.( Raced by university medical students ironically. You'll see.)
> It was a typical old hospital bed, tubular  metal head board, foot board, side rails
> Add 3 tall skinny 10 speed wheels and steering via using the bars to fork of said 10 speed up front.
> Oh, and did I mention NO BRAKES!  ZERO!
> 
> The machine looked like it could be so much fun to push around a bit, so off my pals and I rolled, each taking turns driving.
> 
> Jump ahead 15 minutes to the really fun part....
> 
> As dusk set in and curfew neared, I set off on one last ride..
> 
> ...Whizzing right past my trusted spotters on their way towards the street below to fulfill their duties as safety men at the street end of the  newly paved downhill
> laneway, I sreamred fearlessly..something about Evel Kneivel....
> (It was 1976 after all)
> 
> So, I figured I would simply have to do a fishtail when I got to the road at the end of  lane to slow her down and cruise to rest on the gentle upward slope of the rapidly approaching street.(a wise last second solution you'd think, right?)
> The plan did not come off quite as I had envisioned.
> 
> My vision in reality included Alot of Sparks and Upside Down Stuff as the bed tumbled over and over with 'The Pilot' aboard for the whole experience.
> 
> After I came to from my short nap on the street and somehow got home for some First Aid and then Mom arrived  from work shortly after and took me right back to the hospital where she had just finished a long shift herself.(is that more irony or what?)
> 
> The Silver Lining of this true tale is that all the girls at school wanted to sign and draw on my casts! AND...
> The super cute, guilt ridden, bikini clad nursing student next door let me hang out  poolside with her for the rest of summer!!!!
> 
> * Okay, I'll just be quiet now and pay full attention and envy ingenuity and craftsmanship.




I wonder how the nursing student would look now in a bikini? Ha!!  Probably as good as me in a speedo! Great story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DonChristie

Great nite at work! Very productive! Ha! I like how it looks if only i could weld better!


----------



## looneymoons

Haha awesome! Thanks for the terrapinspiration to get weird with my bike. Good luck with this project!


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## DonChristie

Yep! Welding is truly an art form! Also, a clean surface makes a better weld. As you can see, I neglected that detail. Ha! I am pretty sure they will hold, just aint pretty! Who is going to be looking at the welds anyhow, it's a bed bike! lol


----------



## OldSkipTooth

DonChristie said:


> Yep! Welding is truly an art form! Also, a clean surface makes a better weld. As you can see, I neglected that detail. Ha! I am pretty sure they will hold, just aint pretty! Who is going to be looking at the welds anyhow, it's a bed bike! lol



My dad was a welder in the 60’s and 70’s, large equipment hard facing, it was brutal welding!


----------



## hoofhearted

*…………………….Doood … I digz your build but are *
*......…...………….you gonna be able to pedal it ?*


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

DonChristie said:


> I thought about that. It would be difficult to weld lightweight tubing plus lacking that vintage look! This frame is bound to weigh 60 lbs! Ha!




It can be tig welded


----------



## DonChristie

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 1069868View attachment 1069869
> 
> View attachment 1069870
> *…………………….Doood … I digz your build but are *
> *......…...………….you gonna be able to pedal it ?*



Thanks Patrick! That Bottom bracket will have a planetary sprocket in it running on the chain. I plan to weld another BB in the right place. I was going to cut the lower BB out but thought of structural integrity so I left it. Figured it would be best to leave and glamorize it!


----------



## Balloonoob

DonChristie said:


> Thanks Patrick! That Bottom bracket will have a planetary sprocket in it running on the chain. I plan to weld another BB in the right place. I was going to cut the lower BB out but thought of structural integrity so I left it. Figured it would be best to leave and glamorize it!



R u going skiptooth? Seems like a lot of chain.  I love this idea. Btw we are all anxiously watching this build for updates. Looks like it's going to ride like it's on rails. Ok that's one. Everyone gets one bad joke per thread.


----------



## DonChristie

Yep, skiptooth! I have a lot of extra chains! As it turns out, my Engineering department provided me with a detailed drawing for the seat post and Bottom bracket location! Goals for this evening!


----------



## DonChristie

So the old factory was having a bad night and all the regular pieces of equipment were acting up! I was barely able to do any work on the bed bike. However, I did manage to hang the BB! Inspection bought it off for being correctly placed.


----------



## Shawn Michael

This is one fun build to watch. I have enjoyed the updates. I can't tell yet if it will succeed or just be a great train wreck, either way keep up the good work. You do need to have someone video your first ride for us.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

DonChristie said:


> Tonite I had some time to work and think about the bed bike build! I cut a hole for the top headtube and thought, what the hell am I doing? I mean, this is kind of a crazy build! Nonetheless, I paid no attention to common sense! Heres the hole for the top headset and it I laid it out to get a feel for the general design. Im thinking to use the curved bars of the Huffman as vertical supports to match the curve in the frame. Im also thinking a planetary type sprocket in the back bottom bracket frame half rolling on the chain.
> 
> View attachment 1068984
> 
> View attachment 1068985
> 
> View attachment 1068986



So far ,So good. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## Barto

The BIG question - will it do a Wheelie?


----------



## DonChristie

Barto said:


> The BIG question - will it do a Wheelie?



Hell, wait til i jump it! Lol!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

DonChristie said:


> Hell, wait til i jump it! Lol!




*Hey Don! I think you have enough extra Bed Rails (tubing) to make some COOL wheelie-bars !! Come on Don .... Do It !!*

And just an observation (suggestion) the TORQUE that will exist in the BB shell you have mounted using 2 frame tubes MIGHT need more (extra) stiffening tubing rails (4 total) ...... OR a "plate gusset" BMX-style around the BB shell ..... I just know the massive muscles in your legs COULD possibly twist that BB where it is located without more stiffening/support .... the Torque you generate will be STRONG ..... just my 3 cents worth

CHEERS !!  CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *Hey Don! I think you have enough extra Bed Rails (tubing) to make some COOL wheelie-bars !! Come on Don .... Do It !!*
> 
> And just an observation (suggestion) the TORQUE that will exist in the BB shell you have mounted using 2 frame tubes MIGHT need more (extra) stiffening tubing rails (4 total) ...... OR a "plate gusset" BMX-style around the BB shell ..... I just know the massive muscles in your legs COULD possibly twist that BB where it is located without more stiffening/support .... the Torque you generate will be STRONG ..... just my 3 cents worth
> 
> CHEERS !!  CCR Dave



Thats a good observation, Dave! I planned on doing more like 4 legs holding it in place! I ran short of time that evening. I think i will take your advise! Plus, landing jumps will put quite a load on the BB also! Lol


----------



## DonChristie

Ok, now im wondering what the hell did i do and why!? My wife says its stupid so i know its kinda cool but off the beaten path! I goofed the forks a bit and will need to rework them. This is just a mock up of the beast prior to going forward. Dont tell anyone but i am kinda scared of it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

If your wife thinks it's stupid and you're a bit scared, that just means you're right on track with this build. We're behind you all the way!!


----------



## elwood

Looking good... a guy had one and road it in the town parades when I was a kid... all the kids thought it was awesome! Keep going you're doing well.


----------



## DonChristie

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> If your wife thinks it's stupid and you're a bit scared, that just means you're right on track with this build. We're behind you all the way!!



Exactly!


----------



## Balloonoob

The bottom bracket looks great now.  All ready for jumps. The seat looks good too and puts you even higher up! I have nothing but faith that this thing will ride and bring even more smiles to many a'faces. It seems like the sooner you get riding or at least coasting on it you will know what still needs done to make it more safe and more rideable. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Wheeler

Here's an interesting seat idea Don. 
...and you just might need it!


----------



## Goldenrod

You don't need no stinking brakes.


----------



## jimbo53




----------



## elwood

I noticed you kept the bed rail bracket on.. make another out of the foot board and connect the two!... though I don't think it'd make the best corner turns.. Ha


----------



## DonChristie

elwood said:


> I noticed you kept the bed rail bracket on.. make another out of the foot board and connect the two!... though I don't think it'd make the best corner turns.. Ha



I was thinking of mounting a ladder of sorts to it, atleast a place to climb up to the seat. I may end up cutting it off. Probably save 30 lbs!


----------



## DonChristie

So today was the day for her maiden voyage! I parked the truck out front to use it as a launch pad and landing ramp. I am home alone today so i figured why not! I leaned the bed bike along the truck bed. I sized her up and got nervous! I went and had a smoke. I returned, climbed in the bed and went for it! I rode about a house down then i turned around. As i was turning i felt her leaning in so i pedaled harder and it righted itself. The turn was made now to get back to the truck. As i slowed along side of it i reached my leg out to land on the truck side. I noticed i was a tad bit too far away and turned towards the truck. Thats when she pitched into the truck and threw me in the bed! Dented the bed real good! Any landing you can walk away from is a good one. Going to do it again in about an hour when my wife gets home to get a pic. Heres the pics i got. Sketchy!


----------



## mazdaflyer

Bummer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie

So my neighbor happened by to check it out. He said he would take pics if i rode it again. So i did! He failed to get a pic of me riding due to the fact something was wrong with the bed bike. As soon as i pedaled off from my truck, i knew i had problems. It was really hard to pedal! I made it 10 feet and she stopped and i bailed! Broke my fancy welds too! Lol


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## stoney

DonChristie said:


> So today was the day for her maiden voyage! I parked the truck out front to use it as a launch pad and landing ramp. I am home alone today so i figured why not! I leaned the bed bike along the truck bed. I sized her up and got nervous! I went and had a smoke. I returned, climbed in the bed and went for it! I rode about a house down then i turned around. As i was turning i felt her leaning in so i pedaled harder and it righted itself. The turn was made now to get back to the truck. As i slowed along side of it i reached my leg out to land on the truck side. I noticed i was a tad bit too far away and turned towards the truck. Thats when she pitched into the truck and threw me in the bed! Dented the bed real good! Any landing you can walk away from is a good one. Going to do it again in about an hour when my wife gets home to get a pic. Heres the pics i got. Sketchy!
> 
> View attachment 1076067
> 
> View attachment 1076068




Ouch, sorry Don


----------



## stoney

DonChristie said:


> So my neighbor happened by to check it out. He said he would take pics if i rode it again. So i did! He failed to get a pic of me riding due to the fact something was wrong with the bed bike. As soon as i pedaled off from my truck, i knew i had problems. It was really hard to pedal! I made it 10 feet and she stopped and i bailed! Broke my fancy welds too! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1076111
> 
> View attachment 1076112
> 
> View attachment 1076113
> 
> View attachment 1076114




I see no safe way off that thing. I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## Goldenrod

If I were a girl, I would swoon.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty




----------



## 1motime

I don't see how anything could go wrong!  You said you had a smoke before taking off  Tobacco?


----------



## Balloonoob

Gotta smoke one just in case. You know what they say - if at first you don't succeed (or break yourself trying)........ Rebuild and have a young joker with good health insurance test it next time.


----------



## hellshotrods

I wish I could weld like this, what a pro !!!  That weld is a work of art.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Don’t let these Cabe arm chair bed bike wannabes get you down, you’re the REAL deal, and we are rooting for you all the way to the hospital...


----------



## tripple3

Ah Don, thats is so HOT!
I wish I was there!


----------



## DonChristie

There comes a time in all mens life, when they just have to say, WTF?! Damn the torpedos, full speed ahead! Its better to regret something you have done, than something you have not done. Total cost was $27! Fulfilling and taking a vision to fruition, priceless!


----------



## Goldenrod

You are very brave for doing this without friends helping you hold it up for the first ride.  I have the urge to camp out on your lawn and give you a hand.


----------



## Miq

Don, it’s been a few weeks.  Do you think you will ever get back in bed with this idea?  Will there be another voyage on the beddybye bike?


----------



## Balloonoob

The world is watching.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

It may be time to put this idea to rest???...


----------



## DaGasMan

Bed bike . It’s alive ! Don’t give up on that dream . Thanks man .


----------



## DonChristie

Ha! No, sadly, I think it has now left my visions, dreams and desires! For I know, I succeeded in making it a reality, that man can do anything! Lol. I wheeled it out into the forest behind my house, stripped her of the essentials and left her.


----------



## jimbo53

Just wait until someone discovers your bed bike in a barn somewhere 50 years from now. Truly a WTF moment for that intrepid barn diver!


----------



## DonChristie

jimbo53 said:


> Just wait until someone discovers your bed bike in a barn somewhere 50 years from now. Truly a WTF moment for that intrepid barn diver!



Right?! Thats almost as golden as making her!


----------



## Boris

So you made a conscious decision to dump your trash in the woods?


----------



## Nashman

Don, you are a true survivor!!


----------



## bricycle

the Wright Bro's weren't prefect.... you go dude!


----------



## DonChristie

As you know, I spent a copious amount of time trying to locate the infamous original Bed bike but never located it. So yesterday, my colleague told me he went to a local transportation museum (about an hour away) and took pics of all the bicycles in it. He knew I created a Bed bike and saw one there!
Low and behold, THE Bed bike in all of its glory was there on display!! I could not believe it! Actually, a few of George Steinlauf’s bikes were there! I now have a field trip planned!


----------



## Freqman1

DonChristie said:


> As you know, I spent a copious amount of time trying to locate the infamous original Bed bike but never located it. So yesterday, my colleague told me he went to a local transportation museum (about an hour away) and took pics of all the bicycles in it. He knew I created a Bed bike and saw one there!
> Low and behold, THE Bed bike in all of its glory was there on display!! I could not believe it! Actually, a few of George Steinlauf’s bikes were there! I now have a field trip planned!
> 
> View attachment 1390571
> 
> View attachment 1390572
> 
> View attachment 1390573
> 
> View attachment 1390574
> 
> View attachment 1390575



It looks like that first one began life (the bike parts) as a late '30s Shelby! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime

Very cool!  He knew how to have fun.  And dress the part!


----------



## Superman1984

DonChristie said:


> As you know, I spent a copious amount of time trying to locate the infamous original Bed bike but never located it. So yesterday, my colleague told me he went to a local transportation museum (about an hour away) and took pics of all the bicycles in it. He knew I created a Bed bike and saw one there!
> Low and behold, THE Bed bike in all of its glory was there on display!! I could not believe it! Actually, a few of George Steinlauf’s bikes were there! I now have a field trip planned!
> 
> View attachment 1390571
> 
> View attachment 1390572
> 
> View attachment 1390573
> 
> View attachment 1390574
> 
> View attachment 1390575



Don you should see if they will let you air it up & at least sit on it for a pic. Worth a shot at least .... if you show them your try at it they might.


----------



## Balloonoob

Wow glad you found the real original one. I was surprised to see this thread pop up again. Kudos for your valiant attempt to build and ride your bed bike. It's memory will live on in the dent on your truck. The other bikes shown are just awesome. The ice bike...... Man he couldn't have chosen something other than a y frame to use? LOL. Figured I would share this one I SAW here.


----------



## 1motime

Balloonoob said:


> Wow glad you found the real original one. I was surprised to see this thread pop up again. Kudos for your valiant attempt to build and ride your bed bike. It's memory will live on in the dent on your truck. The other bikes shown are just awesome. The ice bike...... Man he couldn't have chosen something other than a y frame to use? LOL. Figured I would share this one I SAW here.
> 
> View attachment 1390648



Try doing some figure 8s on that one!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

hellshotrods said:


> I wish I could weld like this, what a pro !!!  That weld is a work of art.View attachment 1076308



Or a big glob of CRAP!!!!


----------



## Oilit

That ice bike was built from a Roadmaster Supreme? Words fail me.


----------



## Oilit

Freqman1 said:


> It looks like that first one began life (the bike parts) as a late '30s Shelby! V/r Shawn



Look at those truss rods!


----------



## Sonic_scout

I'm blown away my this post. Why do I want a bed bike now?


----------



## Superman1984

Sonic_scout said:


> I'm blown away my this post. Why do I want a bed bike now?



I won't pick & joke but I want 1 too


----------



## 1motime

Oilit said:


> Look at those truss rods!



They look to have a life of their own!  All over the place!


----------



## Superman1984

What would you all think of using a footboard like Don used to make a trike rear end, & maybe making it a tank style frame with vertical bars tying into the lower bar & down tube? Would that be enough of a bed to still be cool?


----------



## JLF

I didn't realize bike beds, or rather; bed bikes were a thing until I saw Sam Pilgrim's (UK) youtube video.  Imaginative to say the least!


----------



## Superman1984

@DonChristie now I want to know if you still have the headboard & would you sell me the frame you discarded to the woods? I'd love to rebuild it & maybe see how far we can get all the Hurricane Coaster group to ride it or attempt to


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Sonic_scout said:


> I'm blown away my this post. Why do I want a bed bike now?



So you could maybe ride it and look funny and have a good time doing it. To enjoy is is to be. Razin.


----------



## Freqman1

Reminds me of a book about a car-"Unsafe at Any Speed"!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Freqman1 said:


> Reminds me of a book about a car-"Unsafe at Any Speed"!



Yeah Shawn, we could call it "Corvair bed speed Bike". HA! HA!


----------



## Superman1984

razinhellcustomz said:


> Yeah Shawn, we could call it "Corvair bed speed Bike". HA! HA!



I love the way Corvairs look. Even the 4doors. I always wanted to suicide the doors on them like the old Lincolns. Never got to own 1 but I could see it swapped over to a 140 hp+ 2.2 Ecotec & with a 4 speed; it could be a cool little cruiser. They have put the motors in older VW Beetles with trans adaptors & they're peppy stock. Throw on some mods & an ebay turbo setup you've got a pretty reliable fuel efficient little sleeper. Not like a 5.3 LS in a front engine rear wheel drive Beetle but less hassle & price though. Here I derail the bed & thread. Lol


----------



## DonChristie

Superman1984 said:


> @DonChristie now I want to know if you still have the headboard & would you sell me the frame you discarded to the woods? I'd love to rebuild it & maybe see how far we can get all the Hurricane Coaster group to ride it or attempt to



Shipping might be expensive @ about 150 lbs.! Ha! I still got it.


----------



## DonChristie

Freqman1 said:


> Reminds me of a book about a car-"Unsafe at Any Speed"!



Ralph Nader! Lol. The Bed bike actually was more stable at speed. The turning was the sketchy part!


----------



## DonChristie

razinhellcustomz said:


> So you could maybe ride it and look funny and have a good time doing it. To enjoy is is to be. Razin.



Oh, it got rode and I did look funny!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

DonChristie said:


> Oh, it got rode and I did look funny!
> 
> View attachment 1391608
> 
> View attachment 1391609




*Show Ralph Nader that the bed bike really "IS" safe.............at any speed.........Here is your riding suit.*


----------



## Superman1984

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *Show Ralph Nader that the bed bike really "IS" safe.............at any speed.........Here is your riding suit.*
> 
> View attachment 1391643



Better yet do it in style


----------



## razinhellcustomz

DonChristie said:


> Oh, it got rode and I did look funny!
> 
> View attachment 1391608
> 
> View attachment 1391609



Hey Don, i bet your neighbors really got a kick out of your crazy looking  bed bike. They probably think you got bed bugs in your bell free!! Ha! Ha! Love it! Razin.


----------



## IngoMike

I think there is a new bike shop concept happening here......there are 4 or 5 mattress shops around my local area and they could all be selling bed frame bikes as well as mattresses. If they offered repairs and accessories it could be a whole new deal for them, and then we can start talking about electric assist bed frame bikes, and that would be another realm......


----------



## Superman1984

DonChristie said:


> Shipping might be expensive @ about 150 lbs.! Ha! I still got it.



You forget I am in Pageland? If you're still in Waxhaw area you're not too far from me. I'd be honored to have the frame & would have to put it back together jus' for that reason. Of course you'd have to autograph it when finished hahaha


----------



## DonChristie

Come get it, @Superman1984!


----------



## Superman1984

DonChristie said:


> Come get it, @Superman1984!



Dead Serious? I can imagine the looks as it's being hauled on the car bike rack coming home   but it would give me something to use these 16-20" bikes for that I can't give away.


----------



## DonChristie

Your Chariot awaits!


----------



## Superman1984

DonChristie said:


> Your Chariot awaits!
> 
> View attachment 1392396



Let me know in DM/PM the address & let me know when the Best Time for you is.


----------



## JimRoy

Having read the entire bed bike thread, I believe someone should resurrect this project.  JimRoy.


----------



## Superman1984

JimRoy said:


> Having read the entire bed bike thread, I believe someone should resurrect this project.  JimRoy.



I am wanting to but I wasn't able to go pick it up from Don yet. I have enough spare parts that could keep it together just to make it a rider. I have a ol'school Lincoln Dial Arc "Tombstone" welder & since meeting Don which I consider a friend/good guy it should be credited to him & live on too


----------

